# Cali Fires



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone out in CA have troubles with the fires? Man, that was some crazy stuff I just hope everyone makes out ok.


----------



## Mike (Nov 12, 2007)

I appreciate the concern. We had to evacuate but everything turned out OK.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

i might be going to Cali to help rebuild what was lost, or Granada they had some bad storm damage this year too :?


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Just found this. It's crazy but sad. It's time lapsed photo of a valley where some fires are. Looks like the valley got wiped out.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://archive.hpwren.ucsd.edu/Fires/20071021-20071028_LP/iqeye14.swf">http://archive.hpwren.ucsd.edu/Fires/20 ... qeye14.swf</a><!-- m -->


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

That is sad yet on the other hand that is an awesome way to see the devistation where did you find that Puff?


----------



## Mike (Nov 13, 2007)

COWHER said:


> That is sad yet on the other hand that is an awesome way to see the devistation where did you find that Puff?



I agree. Interesting to see what nature is capable of.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

My Dad emailed it to me. I think one of his buddies in the Government sent it to him.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 1, 2008)

the edge of my father's property burned. our neighbors burned down. we were right in one of the really bad parts. almost lost it all...


----------

